# Awful Waffle no distorded sound



## P51994 (May 26, 2020)

Hello all. I'm getting crazy with this pedal. Cannot find where the problem could be. I checked of course the basics (bad solders, wrong component ==> nothing ) I used an audio probe to find where the problem could be by following the audio path on the schematic. The thing is that I have the same dry signal from the input to the output. No alteration of the signal is made ! I changed of course the UA741 and it still the same. What part is responsible of the distorded signal on the pedal ? Thanks !!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2020)

P51994 said:


> What part is responsible of the distorded signal on the pedal ? Thanks !!



All of them.

Post a pic of your build showing a close-up of your board and another showing how it's wired to the switch & jacks.  This board is buffered bypass, but in a strange & clever way.  I'm guessing it's not wired to the switch correctly.  Show us some pix and we can stop guessing.

I like your BÖC logo.


----------



## P51994 (May 26, 2020)

I used the Test Box  2 ( http://tagboardeffects.blogspot.com/2014/09/test-box-20.html ) before putting it in a 125B enclosure. Thanks !


----------



## music6000 (May 26, 2020)

Awful Waffle Buffered Bypass:


----------



## P51994 (May 26, 2020)

Ok , so happy to make this pedal finally work ! Thanks folks for your help !!!


----------

